#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Krankenhauseinweisung >

## LeniLeni

Guten Tag liebes Patientenfragen-Forum! :-) 
Ich habe eine ganz spezielle Frage, ich hoffe man kann mir hier weiterhelfen. Es geht um folgendes:
Bei mir steht demnächst eine (funktionelle und ästhetische) Op an, weil meine erste op (bei einem anderen Arzt, zu diesem möchte ich nicht wieder) schief ging. Natürlich bin ich bei meiner Arztwahl bei der zweiten Op umso vorsichtiger, ich möchte das diesmal alles richtig und gut abläuft mit einem Ergebnis mit dem ich zufrieden sein kann. Ich habe bald meine zweite Op, hatte für mich aber entschieden, dass ich im Op-Vorgespräch (eine Woche vor der eigentlichen Op) nochmal genau nachhacke um mir wirklich absolut sicher zu sein, dass ich die richtige Entscheidung treffe. Nun ist es aber so, dass ich eine Krankenhauseinweisung benötige (von meinem Hausarzt) für die Behandlung/Op und den Klinikaufenthalt. Ich habe im Internet mehrfach gelesen, dass solch eine Einweisung nur einmal auszustellen ist. Ich zitiere:  *Doppelte Einweisungen* Eine zweite Einweisung für denselben Behandlungsfall auszustellen, ist  unzulässig. Eine Einweisung ist grundsätzlich gültig, bis der  Behandlungsfall vom Krankenhaus abgeschlossen wird. 
(https://www.ganzheitliche-med.de/ind...t-was-erlaubt/)  
Nehmen wir an, ich würde mich trotzdem gegen die Op bei diesem Arzt entscheiden, habe aber meine Einweisung schon (muss sie ja nächste Woche noch vor dem Op-Vorgespräch holen, sonst ist es ja zu knapp), bedeutet das, dass ich die Op bei keinem anderen Arzt mehr machen kann? Weil ich die Einweisung bereits habe und man diese kein zweites mal ausstellen kann? Oder kann ich mit der Einweisung auch zu einem anderen Arzt und einem anderen Krankenhaus gehen/mich behandeln/operieren lassen? 
Ich danke schonmal im Voraus!
VG Leni  :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## LeniLeni

Ergänzend würde mich auch noch interessieren, was die Betriebsstättennummer ist und die Arztnummer. Hat jeder einzelne Arzt in Deutschland seine eigene Nummer? Das würde bedeuten, dass eine Einweisung nur für einen Arzt bestimmt ist und man mit der Einweisung nicht zu jedem gehen kann?Siehe: https://www.kbv.de/media/sp/Muster_2...einweisung.pdf 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen  :Smiley:

----------


## gisie63

Hallo LeniLeni, 
gibt es einen medizinischen Grund für die OP oder ist es eine reine kosmetische Behandlungen?
Im ersten Fall ist es eine Kassenleistung im Zweiten wahrscheinlich eine privat zu zahlende Behandlung. Dann bitte vorher mit der Krankenkasse sprechen, was sie an Kosten doch übernimmt.
Das Ganze läuft im Wesentlichen so ab: 
Zur Klärung der medizinischen Situation wird vom Facharzt erstmal eine Überweisung ausgestellt. Damit geht man in die Ambulanz der entsprechenden Klinik/Abteilung. Dort wird man untersucht und hier wird auch entschieden ob der Eingriff ambulant oder im stationären Aufenthalt durchgeführt wird. Bei diesem ambulanten Erstgespräch kannst Du dann entscheiden, ob Du diese Klinik zur OP aufsuchen möchtest. Wenn nicht, brauchst Du vom Facharzt eine neue Überweisung. Überweisung keine Einweisung!
Jeder Arzt hat seine eigene Arztnummer, so kann man nachvollziehen wer was verordnet, überwiesen hat etc.
Wenn Dir meine Erklärung nicht weiter hilft, dann für dich einfach Mal in der Klinik an und frag nach wie sie es dort handhaben. Man hilft Dir sicher gerne weiter.
LG gisie

----------

